# need a script for 42nd St



## kicknargel (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm trying to get a jump on a design for 42nd St and the books haven't come in from Tams yet. There don't seem to be commercially published editions available for purchase. I found one thing online, but I'm pretty sure it was edited.

Anyone have a line on where I could get this?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm being very careful about what I say in this post because I don't want to get you or your production in trouble. I suggest you do the same. There are a lot of legal issues here and we need to be careful. I've edited the last request from your post for this reason. Tams has expensive lawyers and they know how to use the internet. It isn't hard for them to figure out which production of 42nd Street you are working on. You don't want them calling your theater. We the staff of CB don't want them calling us either. I've heard stories of theater companies having their rights to produce pulled for very little reason at all. Illegally acquiring a copy of the script is certainly grounds for having your production pulled. 

CB want's no part of illegal activities. Even though you're paying for the show and just trying to do your job, it's not legal. Have we all done it? That's a good discussion for _private messages_ and _e-mail_. 

That said here are two possibilities to consider:

I assume your director or someone at the theater at one point had a perusal copy. Was this long ago or recently? Who had it? Has it been sent back yet? Do a little detective work. I find sometimes that designers are out of the loop and the script is already in the SM's backpack or on the producer's desk. 

I once found a copy of the vocal score _with dialog_ for a musical in my local library of all places. I checked it out over and over. Weird, but true.

*Any posts to this thread offering advice in how to obtain a script copy illegally will be deleted by CB staff, and if it becomes a problem this thread will be closed.* Now everyone play nice.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can also call Tams and see if they will send out a single script for you. If you tell them which production you are working on, they probably won't have a problem with that.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2011)

My experience has been that this is certainly possible but can be expensive depending on how far ahead you are requesting it.


----------



## amberjel (Jan 18, 2011)

You could search youtube and watch some of the production numbers from other people's productions while you are waiting. Sometimes, too, the jackets for CD's will have a detailed synopisis of the play, with where the songs fit in. Also, 42nd Street was originally a movie. I don't know how close it is to the script, but you could watch that to give you an idea of what is going on. Hope that gives you some alternatives while you are waiting.


----------

